# JJ Watt Is Looking for a Girlfriend



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Any takers? 

J.J. Watt: I'm trying to find a girlfriend | FOX Sports


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Who?


----------



## pleasecoffee (Jun 18, 2015)

*standing first in line*


----------



## Loveofmylife921 (Jun 28, 2015)

Good luck with that!!!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

He looking for a chick to "sack"?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Any takers?
> 
> J.J. Watt: I'm trying to find a girlfriend | FOX Sports


Is there a male version of butterface?

Great body, buthisface!

I had to google him. I had no idea who he was.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Great body, shame about the face.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

intheory said:


> Not attractive. Way too muscular.
> 
> Not surprised he's single, despite being a pro athlete. * His face looks mean and unkind*.


Yes. Many halfbacks have said the same thing when he pancakes them into the ground...

Actually from what I have read and watched he is a straitlaced apple-pie kind of guy. He is one of the hardest working guys in the NFL. Very passionate about his trade. 

They claim he goes to bed at 8:00 p.m. every night. But of course, he probably runs more than ten miles a day working out and at practice.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

intheory said:


> Not attractive. Way too muscular.
> 
> Not surprised he's single, despite being a pro athlete. His face looks mean and unkind.


While us non 6'5" 290lb guys appreciate it, im surprised so many women in this thread are meh about him and dont even know who he is.

Only the best defensive player in the NFL (likely even better than Suh with my Nebraska bias) Likely a guy with a 100+ million dollar pay day in his future.

Like Bandit pointed out, its kinda his job to be mean and unkind.
But again anytime females on the board arent wowed by a guy like him is a good day for most of us guys. :grin2:


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn! My 20 year old daughter just had the "exclusive" talk with her boyfriend too!

I don't think he's unattractive at all. I asked my daughter and she said he was "okay".


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like a fun ONS. Boyfriend? Nah.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> He looking for a chick to "sack"?


*... or to sack him! Either way, I don't think that the young man will really have many problems with finding himself "a looker" who is rather "easy on the eyes!"
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *... or to sack him! Either way, I don't think that the young man will really have many problems with finding himself "a looker" who is rather "easy on the eyes!"
> *
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No his problem will be making sure that looker isnt only interested in lightening his wallet. NFL mega star problem i guess.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> No his problem will be making sure that looker isnt only interested in lightening his wallet. NFL mega star problem i guess.


*And a point well-taken, I might add!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Awe, I think he's cute. He doesn't look so mean if you find pics of him smiling.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> No his problem will be making sure that looker isnt only interested in lightening his wallet. NFL mega star problem i guess.


With a bod like that, he doesn't need a fat wallet.


----------

